# Mounting TV to the wall



## ndevans2 (Jun 12, 2010)

We just recently got into trailer camping after many yrs of tent camping, mainly so we can go more often and with less planning. We bought a 30' 2001 Terry trailer ,basically a set of bunks in the back and big bed in the front floor plan, which is perfect for us. We do want to mount a TV on the wall and have already bought the TV and the swing out and pivoting wall mount so that we can get the kids calmed down before hitting the hay and then swing it so we can see it in our bed after they fall asleep-we are by no means TV junkies just like to watch a good family show to top off a great day. Ok, finally to the question, are the studs 16 OC and are the seems always on a stud?? The stud detector doesn't work because of the foam insulation and I really hate to put a hole in the wrong place. I was also told that I couldn't mount it because the studs wouldn't hold, my mind set is they hold the cabinets just fine!! Thanks for any input and this is an amazing site!!
Nate


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard :welcome:

What if you mount it to the cabinet? Then you can reinforce it from inside the cabinet :scratchhead:


----------

